# Sigma SD-1 prices--through the roof!!!



## Derrel (May 22, 2011)

Sigma SD1 Camera and Lens Kits - Sigmaphoto.com

Take a look at these incredibly high prices for the Sigma SD-1 d-slr, scheduled to be released in early June of 2011.

$8,600 + for a Sigma with a 24-70 and 70-200 Sigma lenses?

Over $7,000 with just their 30mm f/1.4 lens?

Huh????


----------



## RauschPhotography (May 22, 2011)

Apparently I haven't heard about Sigma releasing this yet.. :scratch:


----------



## Derrel (May 22, 2011)

I'm eagerly looking forward to the $59.99 McDonald's Triple Steak & Shrimp burger...

and the $119 Snickers Grande Bar...

Sigma's MSRP on this new camera is simply put, ridiculous. I know, I know, they claim it will have very high image quality...but it's a Sigma...meaning almost no lens base, almost no user base, and quite frankly, a reputation as a lower-echelon manufacturer.


----------



## Overread (May 22, 2011)

I suspect Sigma know that they won't break the Canon/Nikon market hold nor even hit in at Sony level. So I take their price as being high for a very specific tool that will have a small production run (which in itself raises production costs over mass production). Also its a release price - I've yet to see any camera maker set a sane release price on anything - give it till its full release and the price will drop a lot - a few months on teh market and again a big price reduction. I will probably lose a quarter to a half of its RRP from release.


----------



## bentcountershaft (May 22, 2011)

What's with the three layers of pixels?


----------



## AlexColeman (May 22, 2011)

Its supposed to provide better resolution and color then a bayer array sensor. Its way too much because they are a small company with a small run of these cameras. Theres no user base, no lens selection and no reason that this is any better then a D3x or a 1d(s) MKIII


----------



## Overread (May 22, 2011)

AlexColeman said:


> no lens selection


 
but but what about: Sigma Imaging (UK) Ltd


----------



## Hatch1921 (May 23, 2011)

Sample images 
Sample Photo Gallery | SIGMA SD1 : Special Contents 

So... what am I missing here? Not bashing Sigma... I have 2 of their lenses and I enjoy them.   

Looking over the sample images... I wasn't blown away.  Now.. that  being said.. I've never been blown away with the Canon sample images as I  think the engineers take them...not professional photographers.   

So...what makes this camera worth the $9K?  

Maybe I'm a little dense? LOL  I just don't understand at this point.   

Love my 5D2... and again... from the sample shots... I can't see me shelling out another $6500 for this camera. 

Thoughts? 
Hatch


----------



## epp_b (May 23, 2011)

Tomorrow, Sigma is changing their name to Leica.


----------



## chaosrealm93 (May 23, 2011)

^ lol.

i've never been a sigma fan myself. only considered buying their 50mm 1.4 at one point... but nah.


----------



## Drake (May 23, 2011)

It's funny how Sigma's marketing specialists insist on putting the 'x3' everywhere they can. I mean I do understand that the sensor is somewhat revolutionary with the 3 layers and all, but putting x3 next to the specification under the file size (4704 x 3136 x 3) is going a bit too far. An image is an image, a JPG won't have 3 pixels instead of each one. They seem to like the x3 concept so much they even multiplied the price by 3.


----------



## KmH (May 24, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> What's with the three layers of pixels?


No demosacing.

 It's known as a Foveon image sensor. Foveon X3 sensor - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Comparison to Bayer filter sensors &#8211; operational differences
> The operation of the Foveon X3 sensor is quite different from that of the Bayer filter image sensor more commonly used in digital cameras. In the Bayer sensor, each photosite in the array consists of a single light sensor (either CMOS or CCD) that, as a result of filtration, is exposed to only one of the three primary colors, red, green, or blue. Constructing a full color image from a Bayer sensor requires demosaicing, an interpolative process in which the output pixel associated with each photosite is assigned an RGB value based in part on the level of red, green, and blue reported by those photosites adjacent to it. The Foveon X3 sensor creates its RGB color output for each photosite by combining the outputs of each of the stacked photodiodes at each of its photosites. This operational difference results in several significant consequences.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 24, 2011)

bentcountershaft said:


> What's with the three layers of pixels?


 
It enables it to be THREE TIMES AS ****ING AWESOME.


----------



## newb (May 24, 2011)

So is it really 46MP, or is it 15 and some change?


----------



## Drake (May 24, 2011)

newb said:


> So is it really 46MP, or is it 15 and some change?


More like 15 MP on steroids.


----------



## KmH (May 24, 2011)

newb said:


> So is it really 46MP, or is it 15 and some change?


Their web site says: http://www.sigmaphoto.com/shop/sd1-dslr-sigma



> 46 megapixel (4,800 x 3,200 x 3 layers)


So that's 15.36 MP-3x, and it's an APS-C size image sensor.



> $9,700.00 MSRP (body only)


 
There are no specifications for the SD-1 shown on the web site, that I can find. For $9700 MSRP it looks like you get just one CF card slot , and you do not get a built in grip with vertical controls


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 24, 2011)

it'll be 3x's as hip to have one of these in the bag as a spare cam


----------



## o hey tyler (May 24, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> it'll be 3x's as hip to have one of these in the bag as a spare cam


 
As well as 3x more expensive than a 5D Mark II or D700, without a full frame sensor. :lmao:


----------



## Overread (May 24, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> it'll be 3x's as hip to have one of these in the bag as a spare cam


 
They'd get a lot more sales if they made their camera in multiple mount types - they already use canon, nikon etc... if they equipped their camera with a choice of mounts on purchase (or shipped it with a "universal" adaptor setup) then chances are many after the novelty or specific use  camera would cash in on the body since they could use their existing lenses with it.

Sadly whilst Sigma do have some good glass they are competing against people who already have a DSLR and glass and trying to either encourage them to take up a second line of gear or swap over - and I just don't know if they have that pull outside of very specialist interest groups.


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2011)

Overread said:


> They'd get a lot more sales if they made their camera in multiple mount types - they already use canon, nikon etc...


It would be tough to accomdate the different rear lens element to image sensor distances.


----------



## Derrel (May 25, 2011)

KmH said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> > They'd get a lot more sales if they made their camera in multiple mount types - they already use canon, nikon etc...
> ...


 

Not to mention the different focusing directions, the different focusing motor systems in use, and the different lens diaphragm actuation and control methods among the differing brands...Canon lens apertures are actuated electronically....Nikon's are actuated mechanically....some brands have lenses that stay at their maximum aperture when removed from the camera, while other brand lenses close down to minimum aperture when removed...it's not just an easy-peasy deal to create a camera that could be adapted to multiple brands of lenses.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 25, 2011)

I understand why the price is so high, it's so that they can make back the money that Nikon is suing them for.


----------

